# Zanderjigge



## Txmx (11. August 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich bin schon seit Tagen auf der Suche nach ner passenden Zanderjigge. Soll sowohl für Seen als auch für Flüsse mit leichter bis mäßiger Strömung geeignet sein. Gefischt werden Gummifische von 8-12cm mit 20g Köpfen. Mir ist die Rückmeldung der Rute am wichtigsten.

Folgende Ruten habe ich näher ins Auge gefasst:

*Mitchell Mag Pro Spin 268cm 15-60g 
*Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT 258cm 20-60g
*Shimano Yasei Aspius 270cm 8-28g
*Berkely Skeletor Pro Spin 270cm 25 - 70g


Mein Budget liegt bei *~100* Euro, geschmückt wird die Rute mit ner Sargus 3000

Welche Rute würde für meine Zwecke am besten geeignet sein? Gibt es vielleicht ne bessere Alternative? 

Liebe Grüße 
Timi


----------



## cHHristian (11. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Guck dir mal die greys prowla an.


----------



## MoselBarbe (11. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hi,

schau mal was Nordlichtangler geschrieben hat, dazu ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Da ist alles gesagt, besser hätte ich es auch nicht beschreiben können. Ganz klar ASPIUS.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247160


Petri
MoselBarbe


----------



## Gxldi1976 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Habe beide die Greys und die Aspius nehmen sich beide nicht recht viel denke ich, mir viel bis jetzt was Rückmeldung angeht nichts auf das eine besser wäre wie die andere ( da ich aber Anfänger bin) kann ich mich auch täuschen. Selbst fische ich aber lieber die Aspius da mir die Optik besser gefällt und der Griff (unten etwas breiter) auch besser liegt. Beide sind nur knapp über deinen Wunschlimit).


----------



## cHHristian (11. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

hatte die aspius und hab jetzt ne prowla, die prowla fühlt sich viel leichter an und hat am handteil noch son schönes "loch", sodass du den zeigefinger direkt immer am blanc hast, was mir sehr gut gefällt. finde sie auch insgesamt etwas feinfühliger.
aber geh in laden und nimm sie beide mal in die hand.


----------



## Txmx (11. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Das Problem ist, dass ich keinen Laden in der Nähe habe der solche Ruten führt. :c

Also läuft wohl alles auf die Grey oder die Aspius raus, natürlich schöne Ruten aber auch etwas über meinem Limit. Kennt jmd vielleicht einen Shop der die günstig anbietet?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Ich habe die Bushwhaker. Mega Rute für den Preis. Benutze sie zum Faulenzen auf Zander am Rhein und Maas. Die Rute eignet sich sehr gut zum jiggen, denn sie gibt jeden Zupfer durch und hat eine schnelle Aktion. Im Rückrad hat sie auch genug reserven, somit konnte schon ein kollege einen 1,50m+ Wels erfolgreich drillen und landen. Super Quali zum top Preis!


----------



## Txmx (11. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Ja, die Frage die ich mir grade stelle ist 130 Euro für Aspius oder Greys oder unter 80 Euro für Mitchell oder Bushwhacker. Ich weiß nicht wie groß die Unterschiede sind.

lg Timi


----------



## anglermeister17 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Klinke mich mal ein, habe auch dasselbe Vorhaben wie der TE und bin (fast!!!) entschlossen. Vom Budget her wollte ich auch bis 100,-, vlt. 130 € gehen, und habe als erste Wahl die "Daiwa R Nessa" Spin mit 30- 70 gr. WG in 2,7m ins Visier genommen. Habe die Rute leider noch nicht in der Hand halten können. In erster Linie würde mich interessieren, ob das angegebene WG stimmt und ob sie überhaupt gut in der Hand liegt, wie die Aktion ist und ob sie auch bei "leichteren", also jetzt auch unter dem angegebenen WG, relativ gut auflädt. Danke für Infos. Ich weiss übrigens, dass die Shimano Yasei Aspius ne gute Rute ist, liegt auch gut in der Hand- aber auch hier- dieses Modell haben soooo viele Angler- also nix für mich! WEnn ein paar Kollegen was schreiben könnten zu der- danke, weil evtl. kann der TE ja auch was damit dann anfangen.


----------



## Gxldi1976 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Habe auch die Daiwa rumliegen mit einen Wurfgewicht von 40-80g, ich würde sie mir nicht mehr kaufen da sie deutlich zu kopflastig ist, wird ja von der yasei auch behauptet, bei ihr viel es mir bis jetzt noch nicht auf das dies so wäre. 10 h am Stück waren da kein Problem, mit der R´Nessa wäre mir der Arm abgefallen. Wie es sich mit der etwas leichteren Version verhält gut Frage denke aber ähnlich.


----------



## Txmx (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Kann mir noch jmd beantworten wie groß der Unterschied von Prowla und Aspius zu Mitchell und Bushwhacker ist?


----------



## DaTamer83 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*



Timi schrieb:


> Kann mir noch jmd beantworten wie groß der Unterschied von Prowla und Aspius zu Mitchell und Bushwhacker ist?



Hey timi, 
Ich kann dir kein Vergleich zu der aspius und der greys nennen, aber zur berkley skelletor series one 2 2,70m 15-40gr WG (die ich besitze) und der greys prowla specialist lure. Die skelli ist ne bomben rute aber verdammt kopflastig, ich habe Sie ausbalanciert mit gewichten im endteil. Die greys hatte ich paar Wochen danach in der Hand. Ein sahne Stück. Ich bin es mir leid das ich Sie nicht früher entdeckt hatte. Diese rute ist ihr Geld alle mal Wert. Einmal kaufen und dadurch spass haben wie immer günstig kaufen.

Mfg Tamer


----------



## Schneiderkönig (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Ganz klar Greys Prowla Platinium Specialist schöne "schnelle" Rute,weil recht
straff und sehr gute Rückmeldung. Ich bin da Super mit zufrieden.
2,75m bis 50g WG.


----------



## Txmx (12. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Die Greys ist sicher ne schöne Rute, nur wollte ich nicht 150 Euro ausgeben. Ich hatte mir eigentlich n Limit von 100 Euro gesetzt. Die Aspius hab ich für 120 gesehen, das wäre noch grade verschmerzbar. Lieber würde ich aber weniger ausgeben


----------



## hechtomat77 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Also ich kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Die Greys ist eine Hammergeile Gummifischrute. Schön leicht und straff. Sie liefert eine super Rückmeldung.
Ausserdem kostet sie weniger wie 150 Euro. Für 135 Euro bekommst du sie bei 1,2,3.. und die Rute ist jeden Cent davon wert.
Ich hatte davor eine Speedmaster XH und die ist im Gegensatz zur Greys eine Klasse schlechter!

Gruss

Stephan


----------



## powerpauer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hallo 
mich wurde schön die greys interessieren-was für Aktion sie hat und welche köder große Köder Kopfe sind für die Rute optimal,und ob sie schön für fluß mit Strömung geeignet ist ? ich meine natürlich die 274 cm mit 20-50 wg welche köder Meldung sie hat (Toock).|kopfkrat


----------



## Txmx (13. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Also für mich isses jetzt auch die Greys Prowla geworden. Nach längerem Überlegen, viel Forengestöbere und ein paar PM's war die Entscheidung getroffen, da die Meinung zur Greys durchweg positiv ausfiel. Kann Dir genaueres sagen wenn sie ankommt. Denke Ende der Woche.


----------



## powerpauer (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hallo
habe kurz nachgeschaut bei greys home es gibt die 2 Ruten Serien ???

-greys prowla platinium specialist 
-greys prowla platinium specialist lure 

gibt es Überhaupt unterscheide zwischen die beiden Ruten ;+


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

@powerpauer
Objekt der Begierde ist jene hier:
http://prowla.greysfishing.com/de-d...pinning-rods/prowla-platinum-specialist-lure/


----------



## powerpauer (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hallo 
Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Platinium specialist Lure 274-20-50 wg irgend wo etwas günstiger zu bekommen ???


----------



## zanderzone (14. August 2012)

Vergiss es! Das sind Welten!! Glaub mir!! Für mehr gibt es auch meistens mehr. Hier trifft es auf jeden Fall zu!!!!!


----------



## powerpauer (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

wie soll ich das verstehen -ob ich die Rute bei Helga oder sonst wo kaufe ist doch bananne oder -Produkt ist gleich und die garanti oder gewerleistung sind ja auch gleich geregelt oder.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (14. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*



Goldi1976 schrieb:


> Habe auch die Daiwa rumliegen mit einen Wurfgewicht von 40-80g, ich würde sie mir nicht mehr kaufen da sie deutlich zu kopflastig ist, wird ja von der yasei auch behauptet, bei ihr viel es mir bis jetzt noch nicht auf das dies so wäre. 10 h am Stück waren da kein Problem, mit der R´Nessa wäre mir der Arm abgefallen. Wie es sich mit der etwas leichteren Version verhält gut Frage denke aber ähnlich.



Sry, wenn ich vielleicht etwas am Thema vorbeischieße, aber wollte noch  kurz dazu was sagen, da ich die "neue" R´Nessa Spin 2.70m 30 - 70gr. WG  habe, und mit ner 4000er Penn Battle ist die Rute eigentlich so gut wie  ausbalanciert. Zwar nicht 1000% aber in meinen Augen 999% :q

Aber wie so vieles ist da einiges auch persönliches Empfinden ;-)

Ja etwas billiger hier, aber wohl momentan nicht verfügbar, vielleicht mal anrufen.

http://meeresprogramm.com/Ruten/Ste...ire&c=18969&a=24954992&u=2666&z=120281636.234


----------



## powerpauer (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hallo 
Danke dir #6


----------



## Gxldi1976 (15. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*



John Carp(enter) schrieb:


> Sry, wenn ich vielleicht etwas am Thema vorbeischieße, aber wollte noch  kurz dazu was sagen, da ich die "neue" R´Nessa Spin 2.70m 30 - 70gr. WG  habe, und mit ner 4000er Penn Battle ist die Rute eigentlich so gut wie  ausbalanciert. Zwar nicht 1000% aber in meinen Augen 999% :q
> 
> Aber wie so vieles ist da einiges auch persönliches Empfinden ;-)
> http://meeresprogramm.com/Ruten/Ste...ire&c=18969&a=24954992&u=2666&z=120281636.234




Ist doch kein Problem ich schrieb ja von meiner 40-80 mit einer 4000 Stradic und die ist im Gegensatz zu meiner Yasei die ja Kopflastig sein soll einfach nur ein schwerer Prügel. Aber hast schon richtig geschrieben  jeder empfindet es anders .


----------



## zanderzone (15. August 2012)

powerpauer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> habe kurz nachgeschaut bei greys home es gibt die 2 Ruten Serien ???
> 
> -greys prowla platinium specialist
> ...



War auf den Post bezogen!!!


----------



## riverboy (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hallo an alle !

Ich bin auch seit Monaten auf der Suche nach der "perfekten Zanderjiggrute" und hatte schon etliche Ruten in der Hand.
In die engere Wahl kamen *Greys Prowla* *Platinum* *Specialist Lure* und die *Daiwa R`NESSA Spinning*. Um einen aussagekräftigen Vergleich machen zu können sollte man die Ruten in gleicher/ähnlicher Länge und WG vergleichen.
Beim Händler hatte ich beide Ruten ausgiebig unter die Luppe genommen: *Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist Lure in 2,74 m WG 20-50 g und Daiwa R`NESSA Spinning in 2,70 m 15-50 WG.*
Fazit: Beide Ruten sind straff, leicht, vom Design her gelungen, gut ausbalanciert und verarbeitet und gehören zu (mit kleinen Einschränkungen) zu den Besten was der Markt derzeit in dieser Preisklasse zu bieten hat.#6
Für die *Greys  Prowla Platinum Specialist Lure*  spricht der vielleicht etwas straffere Blank, der D-Tectra Rollenhalter mit direktem Kontakt zum Rutenblank (sehr wichtig beim guffieren) und die seitlich angebrachte Hakenöse (nicht zu unterschätzendes Detail). Leider zur Zeit fast nirgends lieferbar#d
Für die *Daiwa R`NESSA Spinning, *spricht das etwas geringere Rutengewicht und der niedrigere Preis ab ca. 105,- Euro.
Wie sich die Ruten mit montierter Rolle, beim Werfen, Drillen, Köderführen usw. verhalten kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die Ruten nicht gefischt habe !
Aufgrund der oben aufgeführten Vorteilen, würde ich die 
*Greys  Prowla Platinum Specialist Lure* nehmen.
Mit *Doppelstegringen,* möglichst in "Tangle Free" Design wie z Bsp. die *Fuji K-Serie* und die Möglichkeit *Kontergewichte* anzubringen (für die optimale Balance mit unterschiedlichen Rollen) wäre für mich die *Greys  Prowla Platinum Specialist Lure* die *ultimative Gummifischrute* überhaupt.:vik:
Vielleicht werden auch einige "Experten"  aus der Angelgerät Industrie solche Details bei der Entwicklung zukünftiger Ruten berücksichtigen |welcome:
MfG
riverboy#a


----------



## anglermeister17 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

So, ich habe "mich getraut" und mich für die Daiwa R Nessa in 30- 70 gr. etnschieden, wird mit einer Exceler X in 3000er Größe ergänzt, bin schon ganz entspannt, hoffentlich kann ich noch am WE die ersten Würfe machen


----------



## powerpauer (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hallo 
ich konnte leider nicht widerstehen hab mir heute die Greys Prowla specialist 274 20/50 bei moritz Kaki gekauft für 135 eur 

nun meine erste eindrücke straf leicht gut verarbeitet

*jetzt kommt leider meine kleine Kritik mit de ich leben kann 
*
die ringe konnten etwas großer sein  wenigstens der erste und letzte Ring- außerdem ist die Rute bei der Länge kopflastig und braucht eine schwere rolle-ich habe meine DAIWA EXCELER 2500 die um die 300 gr wiegt dran gemacht, so wie es schaut ist die Rute immer noch kopflastig-ich denke eine rolle die um die 330-340 gr hat ist die Rute wahrscheinlich weniger kopflastig  ansonsten hilft nur ein gewicht am ende der Rute 
der Rollenfalter ist recht klein und meine Exceler passt gerade noch rein dennoch ist der so bebaut das die rolle nicht am rutenblanck bundich liegen kann und so mit ist da zwischen etwas Luft in der Mitte bei der Rollen Fuß.

auch der Ruten griff ist meine Meinung zu kurz gebaut daher kommt wahrscheinlich die koplastichkeit 2-3 cm mehr würde schön etwas besser sein 

Es sind alles Kriterien die ich akzeptieren kann,eine andere rolle und es seht ganz anders aus .

Nun werde ich die Rute Morgen auf Hertz und Nieren bei gufien testen und werde ich natürlich berichten.

Gruß P.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

denke ihr habt beide mit den Ruten mal nix verkehrt gemacht. Gehören  meiner Meinung nach mit zu den Top ruten in dieser Kategorie. Kenne die Greys zwar nur in der 50 - 100 Gr. Variante und 3 Metern, aber auch die istn super Stock.

@anglermeister: Daher hatte ich ja die Penn Battle in der 4000er Größe auf die R´Nessa geschraubt, da die etwas schwerer ist (ca. 60 - 80 gr. glaub ich), aber die kopflastigkeit dadurch für mein reines Empfinden ausgeglichen wird. Aber mit der Exceler X hast in meinen Augen nix verkehrt gemacht. Fische sie auch in der 2500er Variante. Sogar hier von nem Boardie abgekauft (freu) und bin mit dieser auch super zufrieden.


----------



## barschzanker (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

hallo zusammen

bin derzeit auch auf der suche nach ner gummifisch/spinnrute fürs gufieren im rhein auf zander und bei mir am see auf hecht, dort aber auch mit wobbler und kleinere jerks wollte ich auch mal probieren. mir wäre eine 2.40m rute sympatischer als ne 2.70m, da ich eine 2.70m opal dropshot hab und die mir doch etwas unhandlich ist. 
die bisherigen reviews der greys prowla klingen alle sehr vielversprechend, wenn gleich ich dann lieber die 2.40m ausführungen nehmen würde. oder gibt es eurer meinung nach da entscheidende argumente gegen 2,40m, bzw für 2.70m? als rolle ist ne 4000er sargus vorgesehen.
und wenn 2.40m, welche WG variante wär dann besser? die gibts ja in 20-45g oder 40-80g. ich hab leider noch keine der beiden in der hand gehabt, aber könnte mir denken das die 40-80g doch arg besenstielige aktion hat, was aber wiederum vorteile fürs führen von jerks hat. würd dann wohl eher die 40-80 bevorzugen. fragen über fragen |uhoh: 
wenn jetzt noch jemand nen händler kennt, in der gegend köln, der die greys zum anfassen im laden hät, das wär ja schon fast wie weihnachten #6

vielen dank schonmal!


----------



## powerpauer (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hallo 
von der große der Rolle Exceler 250 zu Rute Greys platinium spezialist optisch passt es sehr gut da der Ruten blank sehr dun ist -wenn man es noch bedenkt das die 250 exceler recht groß aus fehlt und vergleichbar eine andre Marke 300-oder 400 große entspricht würde es normale weiser gut zusammen passen,leider hat  greys ein Problem mit der kopfplastichkeit und so mit muss eine schwerere rolle dran das heißt   wahrscheinlich 400 große was optisch gesehen nicht zu Rute passen werde,ich muss es noch schauen ob ich andere Rolle nehme oder doch etwas Gewicht einpflanzen werde das Entscheidung kommt später ,erst muss ich die Rute am Wasser testen .

Gruß P.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (16. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

jaja die liebe optik, wir sagen alle, wir tun es nicht, aber wir verfallen ihr auch immer wieder ....die penn hängt da auch mit dran, weil sie durch ihr schwarz super an der Daiwa aussieht, aber natürlich in der 4000er, weil Kontergewicht.

@barschzanker.....ruf doch in [URL=www.wolfgangs-angelladen.de]diesem Laden[/URL] hier mal an. Schaut aufm Foto aus, als hätte der ne ganz ordentliche Auswahl....vielleicht auch die Greys


----------



## powerpauer (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

HALLO

Ich wollte mal kurz nachfragen wer fischt die 274 20/50 mit welche rolle 

Bin langsam mit der Gedanken mir eine passende rolle zu kaufen,wegen kopflastig.

Gruß P.


----------



## Gxldi1976 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

ich habe die 274 20-50 g mit einer 4000 stradic im wechsel je nach Schnur mit einer 4000 Twin Power. 
Komme damit zurecht bis 10 h ermüdungsfrei.


----------



## powerpauer (17. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hallo 
da komme ich leider nicht mit da shimano für mich leider nicht die Marke ist die ich lieben kann,aber gut Danke für die Info du kannst es natürlich nicht wissen .

Gruß P.


----------



## Txmx (18. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Meine Prowla 2,74 hab ich mit ner 3000er Sargus bestückt, die Rute ist nun genau vor dem Kork ausbalanciert, also noch etwas Kopflastig...denke aber, dass mich das beim angeln nicht großartig stören wird. 

Viele Grüße
Timi


----------



## powerpauer (19. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hallo 
Nun hier sind die erste eindrucke bei fishing

Rute braucht etwas Gewicht habe mit 14 und 17 gr Kopf mit 4,5 shaker gefischt 

die 14 merkt Mann kaum also um ein relativ gute toock zu haben muss man schön 17 gr oder noch mehr haben 

Rute ist schön straf und gleichzeitig etwas weich wenn Mann seitlich faulenzen muss,der köderkontakt ist gut habe aber mehr erwartet -meine Meinung nach ist der köderkontakt durch viele Überbewertet man merkt schön einiges nicht mehr und nicht weniger .

werfen mit der Rute macht sehr viel spaß man braucht kaum kraft und der Köder fliegt weit weg 

Habe 5 Bisse gehabt leider Baissen die Zander sehr spitz und könnte ich leider kein Zander Überlisten,

zum Glück  habe ich als Beifang ein 2 kg fette Aal An der Rute und könnte ich die Aktion der Rute bei Drillen testen,
 -Mann merkt jeder Bewegung, die Rute arbeitet bei Belastung sehr gut und federte ein Fisch flucht -einfach eine sahne Stück bei drillen nicht zu weich und nicht zu Hart so macht Drillen wirklich Spaß.

 selten habe ich so ein Blanck Gefischt einfach nur eine Granate.

Gruß P.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (19. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

na dann freue ich mich doch einfach mal für dich, dass du die richtige Wahl für dich getroffen hast. 

Dachte mir schon, dass sie dir gefallen wird. Wie gesagt, kenne nur die 50 - 100 gr. Version der Greys und durfte ein paar mal mit dieser fischen und fand da auch, dass das eine Spitzenrute ist.

Dann mal viel Spaß weiter damit und hoffentlich kommt auch bald der erhoffte Zander dazu |supergri


----------



## powerpauer (19. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

@ John 

Das ist nett Danke dir #6

Nun ich muss mich natürlich ein wenig umstellen mit der neue zu fischen ist einfach so,kann kaum erwarten auf die klassische Bisse,zu zeit bissen viele kleine und die große beißen sehr spitz so mit habe oft Fehlbisse 

wie gesagt Rute ist schön ein geile Stock,es ist in zwischen meine 5 Gummirute und muss ehrlich sagen zu zeit so wie es schaut die beste wahl für mich,mal schauen wie sich das gerät auf Dauer macht .

Gruß P.


----------



## John Carp(enter) (19. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Dann lass ruhig mal hören, wie es dir ergangen ist die Wochen, wenn du dich am neuen Gerät "eingearbeitet" hast und teile die Erfahrungen ruhig. 

Finde allgemein, dass das oft vernachlässigt wird. Viele holen sich Meinungen und Vorschläge zu diesem und zu jenem Thema und wenn sie sich entschieden haben und auf große Tour gehen mit dem neuen Gerät hört man nichts mehr davon (außer natürlich es ist rein negativer Natur |supergri)

Daher bin ich schonmal froh, dass du gleich deine ersten Erfahrungen mit der neuen Rute geteilt hast, denn so ist auch denen geholfen, die evtl. auch mit dem Gedanken spielen, sich speziell diese Rute anzuschaffen. 

Also lass die Gummis fliegen und sag wies gelaufen ist :m


----------



## Mannheimer (20. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Kann man mit der Greys (20-50gr WG) auch 28gr Köpfe+GuFi in der Strömung fischen oder ist sie da überlastet?

@riverboy Du hattest ja die Greys und die Daiwa R'Nessa in der Hand, wie unterscheiden sich die Ruten bezüglich der Blankdicke? Sind die spitzen unterschiedlich dick?

LG Chris


----------



## powerpauer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hallo 

nun ich fische keine 28 gr aber kann mir denken das ist die  grenze wo die Rute schön Überlastet werden kann , und würde ich schön die 40-80 wg nehmen .


----------



## nitronic88 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Ich kann die Mitchell Mag Pro aber auch empfehlen. Sehr hart und gut verarbeitet. Habe zwar den vorgänger, aber die neue Serie hat direkt kontergewichte mit dabei zum persönlichen justieren


----------



## powerpauer (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hallo 
wahr heute wider 2 Stunden an der Elbe,6 Zander zwischen 25-45 cm alle wachsen natürlich weiter :m,zu Rute muss ich sagen einfach eine granate außer Kritik die ich schön geschrieben habe hat sich nicht viel verendet,die biße merkt man schön sehr gut da die Rute kein knupel sonder progressiv und gleichermaßen straf genug ist um leichtere biss mittlere Köder zu fischen und ein sichere Anhieb zu setzen,auch ein kleine Zander 40 Marke macht sehr viel Spaß mit der Rute zu drillen,trotz der wenige wg eignet sich die Rute in der Strömung zu fischen solange die kopfe bis 21 gr sind, wer schwere kopfe fischen will muss sich die 3 Meter Rute nehmen oder ein anderes wg .

ich habe leider die letzte zeit nur mit gummis gefischt und kann leider nicht sagen wie macht sich die Rute bei anderem Köder wie Wobbler Blinker Spinner und c/o,das werde ich natürlich auch testen und werde ich natürlich Berichten .

Gruß P.


----------



## Henryhst (21. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*



Timi schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin schon seit Tagen auf der Suche nach ner passenden Zanderjigge. Soll sowohl für Seen als auch für Flüsse mit leichter bis mäßiger Strömung geeignet sein. Gefischt werden Gummifische von 8-12cm mit 20g Köpfen. Mir ist die Rückmeldung der Rute am wichtigsten.
> 
> ...



Hab selber die Savagear und die is der Hammer hab auch das 213 model mit 42g wurfgewicht und ne kumpel die mp serie.


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hier noch kurz mein Eindrcuk zu der R Nessa: Hammer Stöckchen, bin super zufrieden und habe heute morgen erste Würfe gemacht- mit nem 7-gr Wobbler und 14er Geflochtenen (!!!) lädt die Rute schon einigermaßen auf, lässt sich die Schnur durch die Fuji- Ringe wie von selbst gleiten, mit mittleren Ködern und Gewichten lassen sich schon mit Würfen aus dem Handgelenk sehr gute Weiten erzielen. Morgen früh teste ich dann "das andere Extrem" an ihr aus, also Köder, die eigentlich über ihr angegebenes WG hinaus gehen.


----------



## fishhunter708 (25. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*



cHHristian schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die greys prowla an.



Genau! Top Rute!!


----------



## Promachos (25. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hallo!

Eine Top-Bezugsadresse für Ruten von Greys ist "Angeln und Freizeit" mit Ladengeschäften in Großbardorf und Sand am Main.
Für Preisverhandlungen ruft ihr dort an und verlangt den Boss, Herrn Wirsching.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (25. August 2012)

*AW: Zanderjigge*

Hier noch der Link zum Laden:
http://www.anglerfreizeit.de/angeln_v2/online/index.php

Den Online-Shop kann man vergessen...:m

Gruß Promachos


----------

